# Bench grinder



## gomeral (Mar 23, 2009)

Okay, I've done a forum search and it looks like the preferred for tool sharpening (that isn't a Tormek-type) is a slow-speed bench grinder.  Could be the handheld angle grinder, but I'll pass on that.  :tongue:

From what I've read, the slow speed unit that Woodcraft sells almost epitomizes the preferred setup - 1725 RPM, 8", 80 and 120 grit wheels.  Is this what folks would recommend?  Delta's got a 6" VS that's about the same price (I'd have to upgrade the wheels), but it got me to thinking that the super-premium wheels in 6" are cheaper and upkeep in the long run would be cheaper.  How much is that extra 2" (dia.) worth?  Also, Woodcraft is clearing out their 2-speed unit for $16 more than the slow-speed, in case anyone is interested.

Also, what are the preferred grit wheels to use?  For full disclosure, I have a Tormek but it's waaaaaaay too slow to remove much material, and I'm working on grinding shapes that work for me, a lefty that seems more comfortable turning (mostly) right-handed.  I plan to use a Wolverine intermediate system with the grinder.


Many thanks,

daniel


----------



## Rjones (Mar 23, 2009)

I have the 6" Delta vs Grinder and the wolverine bases will not fit under the wheels because the base is too wide. I put some spacers under mine and it works. Hope that helps in your decision.

Robby


----------



## hughbie (Mar 23, 2009)

me?  i have a HF 6"grinder with one upgraded wheel to 120.  i've also made my own 'wolferine' type setup for mine 

my grinder is 3600ish rpm

works like a champ


----------



## juteck (Mar 23, 2009)

I have the 1725 rpm Woodcraft 8" with wolverine setup with 80 and 120 grit white wheels. I used to have a slow speed wet grinder (not a Tormek), but got rid of it years ago -- large stone was too soft, and it was terrible to re-shape tools or removing alot of metal. I've had good luck with the Woodcraft grinder.


----------



## Sabaharr (Mar 23, 2009)

I also have the Woodcraft setup and the jigs that go with it to maintain grind angle. The same jigs will work with any grinder and I recomend them with any grinder you might get. I do like the Woodcraft one though and unlike most of the tools there with the price of around $80 its worth what you pay for it and more.
Stephen


----------



## edman2 (Mar 23, 2009)

You might take a look at this one. Comes with one nice white wheel also.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=82693-70-GR450&lpage=none


----------



## markgum (Mar 23, 2009)

I had a high speed grinder with the wolverine setup and found I was taking way to much metal away.  So picked up the slow speed on sale at woodcraft, and had one of my 10% off tickets. 
works good for me.  I use my high speed one to shape the tools, then the slower speed to give me a good edge.


----------



## JackTheSquid (Mar 24, 2009)

I too have the 6 inch Delta VS grinder with the Wolverine setup and it works great, and the price was right.  As has been previously said...the grinder needs to be elevated for the tooling holders to be centered under the wheels. I accomplished this by mounting the grinder on it's own base plate that can be clamped to whatever surface is available for use.  Hope this helps.  

Jack


----------



## Rjones (Mar 24, 2009)

Jack 

Could you post pictures of how you did the setup.


----------



## StatProf (Mar 24, 2009)

I have the grinder with the Wolverine.  Love it. One point of interest, though. . . I grind my skew on the "side" of the wheel, not on the front.


----------



## Dario (Mar 24, 2009)

StatProf said:


> One point of interest, though. . . I grind my skew on the "side" of the wheel, not on the front.



I've read long ago that though it works, this practice is highly discouraged.  One concern is safety.


----------



## gomeral (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks, everyone.  I appreciate the comments, they really do help.  I think I'm going to ponder it tomorrow when I should be working, then use my lunch hour to buy something.  


daniel


----------



## StatProf (Mar 25, 2009)

That's interesting. I feel that I actually have more control. I had it catch one time when grinding on the front and it scared the bejiminies out of me.



Dario said:


> I've read long ago that though it works, this practice is highly discouraged.  One concern is safety.


----------



## marcruby (Mar 25, 2009)

Probably too late but my two cents is that, while a six inch wheel works fine it leaves a hollow ground bevel that is more aggessive than an 8" wheel.  I like a slight hollow on my skews - it makes them easier to hone. but a more radical grind might tend to dig in more.

Marc


----------



## KenV (Mar 25, 2009)

Grinding on the side ---   Safety folks will eat your hindquarters if you do this in an industrial work environment.  At home, you take your own risks without OSHA and Safety First being there to help you.   On the other hand, if you have been around a 3500 rpm grinder when a wheel cracked and came apart, you probably will not want to repeat the experience.    Steady/frequent side grind will thin the web and weaken the wheel more than an occasional skew sharpening.   Not a recommended practice though.

Lower speed and occasional use reduces the risk, but you get to decide what you take on.   Should you do this, I suggest you always stand to the side of the grinder, because the chance of the wheel coming apart will be greater.   You may go your whole life and never have a wheel come apart --   and you may play in traffic and never be hit by a car, or be under an isolated tree in a lightning storm, or......


----------



## Dario (Mar 27, 2009)

StatProf said:


> That's interesting. I feel that I actually have more control. I had it catch one time when grinding on the front and it scared the bejiminies out of me.



If I recall it right...the wheels are not designed to take load at the sides (even light one) and at 1700 or 3800 rpm, a shattered wheel can hurl projectiles that can cause serious damage.


----------



## sbell111 (Mar 27, 2009)

We also use the woodcraft slow speed grinder and wolverine jigs.  It works great.





Rjones said:


> Jack
> 
> Could you post pictures of how you did the setup.


We simply added an extra piece of plywood under the base of the grinder to raise it up a bit and give the clearance that we needed.  I cut it ever so slightly larger than the base, drilled matching holes through it, and bolted it down.  Cheap, easy, and worked fine.


----------



## JackTheSquid (Mar 29, 2009)

Rjones said:


> Jack
> 
> Could you post pictures of how you did the setup.


Sorry it took so long, Mate!! Here's the pic.  There is an inch and a half of shim between the grinder and the plywood base to slide the Wolverine under.  I also put the rubber feet from the grinder on the plywood base so that the whole thing can be moved and clamped elsewhere easily...but I have been keeping it right next to my lathe for quick and easy sharpening timeouts.  Hope this helps!!


----------



## woodboys (Mar 29, 2009)

As for the talk about using the sides of the wheel goes. Aren't you suppose to true the sides by dressing them? This will do far more damage to the wheel then sharpening a skew would do.


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 29, 2009)

If you buy the 8" woodcraft, I'd suggest replacing at least one wheel. I found the stock wheels, even to aggressive. Don't buy a 6", too much hollow grind. I don't use my bench grinder much anymore. I switch to a wet grinder. Takes a bit longer, but what an edge.


----------



## gomeral (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks again, all.  I kept pondering my choices and dealing with other (delaying) issues, finally today I went to Woodcraft.com to check out the specs again.  They've dropped the sale price of the 2-speed to the same price as a slow-speed grinder, so I ordered one.  Free shipping, too, so <$100 delivered.  

Once again, thanks for all the input and advice!


daniel


----------



## rej19 (Apr 1, 2009)

For what its worth I just received this week Woodcrafts 2-speed grinder on sale for $99 and the Wolverine setup with extra jigs. All free shipping also.  I was one who said in someones pole they were taking that I probably didn't know what I was doing. I am very pleased with the simplicity of the setup and will be light years ahead of where I was at. I will have to check out replacing one of the wheels as mentioned by someone earlier if I feel the ones on it are to aggressive. I would assume I would keep the 120 grit and buy maybe a better higher grit, don't know yet. I think you will be happy with it.


----------



## MikeMcM1956 (Apr 9, 2009)

Glad I stumbled upon this post, I'm going through the same shopping quandry. I just got the Wolverine setup from CSUSA, and realized that my little Ryobi 6" probably isn't the best match. I'm looking at the Delta 23-725 slow speed grinder, I've read some bad stuff about the Delta VS model. The slow speed is a beast, weighs in around 80 lbs . But lots of good reviews, so it's looking like my first choice. The Wilton 17202 is also highly regarded for under two bills, and Amazon has it with free shipping. Anyone have any first-hand experience with either one?

Mike


----------



## MikeMcM1956 (Apr 10, 2009)

Ahhh, patience my a**, I gotta buy something :biggrin:. Started reading up on the Woodcraft slow-speed and two speed, saw lots of positive comments from lots of different forums. Hit the store today and picked up the two-speed for $99, will get it mounted with the Wolverine tomorrow. Stand by for further reports :wink:....

Mike


----------



## gomeral (May 3, 2009)

Well, mine came a while ago, but today was the day I unpacked it.  (Been busy with the lil' guy, family visiting, etc., etc., etc.)  Looks great, but has a pretty bad wobble.  BOTH wheels visibly wobble side to side when turning them by hand.  I took the left (coarse) wheel off and put my dial indicator on the shaft and see less than 0.002" wobble inside the threads, I'm inclined to believe it's the wheels, not the shaft.  That said, I realize as I write this that I should check the tip of the shaft to see what the worst is.

Anyway, any suggestions on this?  Has anyone else had this problem with the Woodcraft slow speed or 2-speed grinder?  (I have the 2-speed.)



Thanks,

daniel


----------



## thewishman (May 3, 2009)

Mine wobble, too. It wobbles less at speed (1750 rpm).


----------



## mitchm (May 3, 2009)

Daniel & Chris, you MUST balance the wheels. Being in South Africa I don't have the fancy balancing goodies I saw on the CSUSA site, think it was Wolverine. This is how I do mine and she runs super smooth at 2750rpm....no vibration at all.

1. Remove the wheels, bushings that the wheels run on, guards, rests etc.
2. Replace ONE bushing and One wheel. Slide a little cottonwool around the shaft (inside the hole of the wheel) untill it touches the bushing already in place. Now replace the second bushing.
3. Tighten the wheel. DO NOT DO THE SECOND WHEEL.
4. Start the grinder, if vibration.....stop grinder - LET IT STOP ON ITS OWN.
5. Loosen wheel a little and rotate forward a touch, tighten and start grinder.
6. CONTINUE WITH 4 AND 5 UNTILL THE VIBRATION/WOBBLE STOPS. The wheel will now be balanced for side wobble.
7. Do the same for the second wheel being careful to not loosen the 1st wheel.

Once the grinder/wheels are running smooth, dress the wheels in the normal way from the front to ensure that they are round.  Once this is done, AND THE WHOLE PROCESS CAN TAKE A GOOD 2 HOURS TO COMPLETE, your grinder should be running true and smooth with no vibration.

TIP: NEVER START THE GRINDER IF IT HAS NOT COME TO A COMPLETE STOP BY ITSELF. The torque generated from starting the spinning wheels will throw the alignment out again, same for trying to stop the wheels using something pressed against the wheel.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## palmermethod (Jun 14, 2009)

mitchm said:


> Daniel & Chris, you MUST balance the wheels.
> 2. Replace ONE bushing and One wheel. Slide a little cottonwool around the shaft (inside the hole of the wheel) untill it touches the bushing already in place. Now replace the second bushing.
> Hope this helps!!



Mike thanks for this tip. I have the same grinder and problem. Just to clarify your step #2 above:

Are you wrapping cotton _around the entire shaft_?

The wheel and inner bushing fit very tightly already. Is this just a shim to slightly correct the offset wheel angle? I get that.

My 8" wheel tends to slip when I tighten the arbor nut. 

Question:
Instead of using cotton as a shim what if I used some coarser grit sandpaper. Folded in two so the rough sides contact both the bushing and wheel. 

Wouldn't that work as well to adjust the wheel wobble as well as minimize wheel "creep" while tightening the nut?

I am also using the diamond dresser furnished with the sharpening kit but it isn't very controlable IMHO. I have another hand held diamond dresser that seems more sensitive to me. 

I do like the slower speed on my new grinder. Seems to work well on the 8" wheels and I'll use the higher speed whenever I get the thing balanced.

Thanks Mike.........:bye:


----------

